# New Firefox 3.5 Browser



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Firefox has been upgraded to 3.5. It is much faster then previous versions. Try it and see.

http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/upgrade.html?from=getfirefox


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

Just manually upgraded to 3.5 and I'll give it a test spin, but be aware that 3.5 *ISN'T* compatible with many add-ons yet, including most of the ones I use!

I've never had to go back a version; I assume it's as simple as just reinstalling 3.0x right?

_Addendum:_
After using the new FF 3.5 for a bit I don't think I'll need to go back to the older version. FF 3.5 has a built-in zoom control that remembers the zoom level you set for the different sites you go to and zooms both text and graphics. Good Stuff! :T

Of the three video capture add-ons I have only *Download Helper* works, but it is the one I use the most anyway.

Sites like HTS load their advertisements *MUCH* more rapidly than before.

I think FF 3.5 is a keeper! :bigsmile: :T :yes:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I think they had to do something because IE8 has been faster than FF the few times I have used it.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

IE8 is AWFUL!!!!!! Try coding a website for IE8!!! I wait a couple of weeks before I install a new FF release but I am excited about 3.5. 

Matt


----------



## tpaxadpom (Jul 15, 2006)

Have you tried to compare your download/upload speed with Firefox 3.5 vs Internet Explorer 8.0? Firefox is always has slower speed in my personal experience unless you do some changes in hidden menu or registry. I usually use Firefox but it's annoying that bunch of pluging required nowdays are not part of installation package.


----------

